# Post shots of Multiple Monitors



## LaoFX

I dont have a multi-monitor setup but Id like to... anyways free bump

& reserved in case i do get 1? lol


----------



## PenguinPIE

i'll post mine after monday!

thats a clean set up btw, very nice


----------



## 916

what are those 13" monitors? jk. i got the same window panels and they is huge.


----------



## videoman5

Mines messy, but meh.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
Mines messy, but meh.

lol crt's ftw!









don't think ill ever be going tri-monitor but if i get a new one ill use my current one as a secondary


----------



## Brythe

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post5093589


----------



## DennisC

22" Samsung and a 19" Westinghouse


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Here is my dual monitor setup, pictures a little old, got a few new things now.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
lol crt's ftw!









don't think ill ever be going tri-monitor but if i get a new one ill use my current one as a secondary

I pick crap up from Garage sales, and all those monitors costed $75.

I borrowed my friends Triplehead2go one day and the gaming was unbelievable. If the OP hasn't got one of those, I would recommend it badly, almost every game looks and feels better over 3 screens.


----------



## shinji2k

My camera sucks:


Here's with flash:


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post5093589


spam.

thats general computer room pics..

this is tri monitor pics...

who wants to go searching through all those pics?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Not as nice and symmetrical as some other setups here but they serve me well!










All I want for Xmas is another 245BW...


----------



## mortimersnerd

This was when I had 3. Sorry for the messy desk.









This was taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## gre0481

It's not mine personally, but a mouth watering setup none the less.

I get to play with it. There's nothing displayed on the screens for specific reasons. 8 display panels and center screen projector!

No video games, but we did watch a few movies


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


I'd love to see everyone's dual, triple, quad (







) monitor setups here.

Here's my own:



















Keep the pics small, please










Hey, what kind of Logitec is that? Does it come with a base? It looks slick.
I'm a big aesthetics, and you have a really clean setup.


----------



## Danylu

OP has nice set up.


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


It's not mine personally, but a mouth watering setup none the less.

I get to play with it. *There's nothing displayed on the screens for specific reasons*. 8 display panels and center screen projector!

No video games, but we did watch a few movies










HAHAHA 
thats awesome


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Hey, what kind of Logitec is that? Does it come with a base? It looks slick.
I'm a big aesthetics, and you have a really clean setup.

MX Revolution









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
OP has nice set up.

dankeschon


----------



## MXjunk127

Kinda small but I am to lazy to go upload a full size one, kinda old pic.


----------



## [email protected]

That's mine. 2x 22" and a 26" in the middle


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Here's my old setup. I'm running a single 20" LCD now, and a 32" regular screen TV for Netflix. I'm hoping to get a twin for this monitor with my tax return, but I don't know if it will happen or not.

Edit: here's a pic of my current setup, if you look real close you can see my Yoshi chillin' on my LCD







-


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


That's mine. 2x 22" and a 26" in the middle


That's a lot of screen space









Love it.


----------



## jarble

here is my old set upAttachment 91173

and my new set up Attachment 91174(moved the 17 to my folding rig)


----------



## dr0matik

Logitech speakers currently hooked up to my 360.

Edit: wow thats a pretty good picture from my 2mp phone camera


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr0matik* 

Logitech speakers currently hooked up to my 360.

Edit: wow thats a pretty good picture from my 2mp phone camera










emachines and Compaq ........ that is what I get to go and remove xp antivirus from tomorrow.......hey it lest it funds my habits


----------



## bumsoil




----------



## dr0matik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


emachines and Compaq ........ that is what I get to go and remove xp antivirus from tomorrow.......hey it lest it funds my habits










eh, those are just the monitors


----------



## jarble

my temp setup











the 32 is going to be an xmas gift to my family ..... if I stop







and wrap it







(I may get one for me cuz I think I fell I love







)
oh and you ask why I took it out of the box and set it up if its a gift? it was a open box so I would have hated to wrap it and then have them open it hook it up and.... epic fail


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
the 32 is going to be an xmas gift to my family ..... if I stop







and wrap it







(I may get one for me cuz I think I fell I love







)
oh and you ask why I took it out of the box and set it up if its a gift? it was a open box so I would have hated to wrap it and then have them open it hook it up and.... epic fail

Multiple monitor setups only please


----------



## Burn

I'll post mine later on today or early tomorrow. Just as soon as I get my camera.


----------



## mega_option101

*Mine:*


----------



## cpt_alex

I might get a second 22" next summer







, I'll update then.

But staying on topic; This is one of my friends' setup. He uses synergy to link the laptop and desktop and hence use the same keyboard & mouse -->> hence 4 monitors







.










P.S. the lappy is connected to the 19"


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

cpt_alex - careful with that keyboard / mouse combo, its not the best for gaming, at least mine wasnt


----------



## Undispu7ed

Temp setup










Getting 2493 and another 2253 soon


----------



## tjb

Here's my setup. 2 Computers, 17 Connected to a computer under the desk and the 2 22inchers are connected to a computer on the left.

By tjb122001
My Monitor Stands

By tjb122001


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Undispu7ed* 
Temp setup










Getting 2493 and another 2253 soon









oooooh sexy..... post moar pics XD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
I'll post mine later on today or early tomorrow. Just as soon as I get my camera.

1 week later....


----------



## lhowatt

chea WoW and L4D


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
I might get a second 22" next summer







, I'll update then.

But staying on topic; This is one of my friends' setup. He uses synergy to link the laptop and desktop and hence use the same keyboard & mouse -->> hence 4 monitors







.










P.S. the lappy is connected to the 19"

dude i just got one of the monitors they are freakin sweet! i want to sell my asus so i can buy another one!


----------



## tweakboy

Look @ sig! thx


----------



## dr0matik

Very nice tweakboy and i love the music


----------



## msremmert

Argh! So many threads that involve posting pictures that I need to catch up on! All my geeky equipment is still at university!








I will upload photos at the weekend when I'm back there.


----------



## Nonchalant




----------



## Ltar

Old dorm room setup. Note the sexy-as-hell MouseRug Silk Medallion


----------



## msremmert

Here be mine!









It's my room at uni.


----------



## Enjoi

im jealous,i have a 19" and im planning on getting a 22" samsung soon


----------



## low strife

Part of a timelapse I shot. The video is the only picture I have of the setup.

25.5'' on the right, 22'' in the middle (my trusty 226BW), and my old 17'' on the left (doubles as my 360 monitor).


----------



## Monkmachine

Here's mine
















Might be looking at upgrading to a 1080p TV rather than the 720p I currently have.


----------



## christalnet

Here is my old set up... will get a pic of my new ones out later.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Here are my children:










Please excuse the mess...









Here's a shot of me using them together:



Writing a track.


----------



## xxquangminxx

well heres my little contribution to the thread. Some nice multi monitor setups in here


----------



## LiquidHaus

very nice ^^^^^^

+rep for that.

nice ego in the corner


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Heres what I used to have:









All dell ultrasharps
30" wide middle with 2 20" standards on the side.

My current setup is the same side monitors with a ultrasharp 2407 in the middle since Table21 took the 30.

I'll toss up a more current pic when I get a chance.

Edit: here we go just grabbed this one off my phone:


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxquangminxx*


well heres my little contribution to the thread. Some nice multi monitor setups in here










What stand was used for the top, center monitor? I'm interested in doing something similar.


----------



## Barry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxquangminxx* 
well heres my little contribution to the thread. Some nice multi monitor setups in here


































+ Rep for a killer look,where did you get the screen saver? I need it!


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barry* 
+ Rep for a killer look,where did you get the screen saver? I need it!

There is a screensaver that come standard on Ubuntu called "MatrixView" that looks like that one.


----------



## xxquangminxx

I got the Matrix Screensaver from here: http://www.kellysoftware.com/ssaver/Matrix_ks.asp

Its one of the better ones out of the many I have downloaded and seen


----------



## xxquangminxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


What stand was used for the top, center monitor? I'm interested in doing something similar.


The stand is made by 3M. it similar to the ergotron desk mount stands that I used to have but I like these better because they were easier to adjust and the base mount was a little bit more sturdy. I got them at Office Depot. I know Staples carries them also

Sorry for the Double Post


----------



## gre0481

Well, here are my Dell Holiday specials. Had difficulty with shipping the second one. It actually made it to the last FEDEX Location and was called back by Dell. After complaining, they shipped it back Next day. Had an issue with the phone numbers - CC.

This isn't the permanant setup, I'll have to see what I find for a nice desk when I return.


----------



## aleiro

I have had this setup for about a year or so.


----------



## S-Line

Here is mine. Still in the process or moving stuff around.


----------



## Microx256

well, i tought i need a bit more space for a Multimonitor setup, so i decided to move the rig here:









and after i got all stuff there, it looked a little like this:









and after getting all monitors operational, the system looks like this: (yeah, it was almost night when i finally got the 8800GT and 7300GS to work at the same time without driver conflicts)

















the lights also looc nice in the dark

















the rig must also be filled with a little light

















so.. at maximum its a 5440x1200 display with 4 displays








the LCD and the biggest CRT are connected to a 8800GT (8800GTGSGLH to be exact..) and the remaining 2 CRT's are connected to a 7300GS

also:

  
 YouTube - Quandscreen


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microx256*


well, i tought i need a bit more space for a Multimonitor setup, so i decided to move the rig here:

and after i got all stuff there, it looked a little like this:

and after getting all monitors operational, the system looks like this: (yeah, it was almost night when i finally got the 8800GT and 7300GS to work at the same time without driver conflicts)

the lights also looc nice in the dark









the rig must also be filled with a little light

















so.. at maximum its a 5440x1200 display with 4 displays








the LCD and the biggest CRT are connected to a 8800GT (8800GTGSGLH to be exact..) and the remaining 2 CRT's are connected to a 7300GS

also:
YouTube - Quandscreen



Nice setup man! Like the loft. How do the temps get up there?

The first thing I thought when I found an apartment with a loft was, "Wow, would be perfect for a PC-Office"


----------



## xguntherc

Nice setup's. S-line, I have that same Desk, I HATE it.. the glass is terrible. It's always dirty, or dusty. Shows every single thing that touches it.

I just got one of my 22's into a 24. so I'll post my pics soon.


----------



## RallyMaster

Dual monitors <3


----------



## Microx256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Nice setup man! Like the loft. How do the temps get up there?

The first thing I thought when I found an apartment with a loft was, "Wow, would be perfect for a PC-Office"










well, in winter time the temps are just fine in there, on summer, sometimes the temps gets a bit higher, but opening some windows for a few moments helps pretty much


----------



## wcrsx

Microx256 - I like your led mouse pad. Is that custom made?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wcrsx*


Microx256 - I like your led mouse pad. Is that custom made?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817114803


----------



## wcrsx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817114803


Thanks Gunfire ... +Reps


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817114803

thats not the same









that one looks much uglier than mine









anyway.. i won it somewhere so i dont know about it.. other than it has bright blue led edges and 4 usb ports









edit:

it looks much brighter and cooler in real.. dont look so "special" in pics


----------



## thunder_2008

two for now will get a 3rd lcd at some point in future


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Undispu7ed* 
Temp setup










Getting 2493 and another 2253 soon

















, nice setup, very clean and gotta love the L shape desk!!


----------



## Snogus

I've got 25 CRT monitors and i was gonna try and hook em all up last weekend but i decided it was far too much effort and watched Dr. Phil instead.


----------



## corry29

Hey guys,
whats the point of having multiple monitors?
multi-task? do you guys actually use all monitor screens?

I want to get tri-monitors right now, but i can't find any good reasons to really get them except wanting to make my desk look as cool as Batman's super-computer.

+

I have a glass L desk, umm, are those monitor stands by ergonimcs or something like, are they safe to be used on glass?


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey guys,
whats the point of having multiple monitors?
multi-task? do you guys actually use all monitor screens?

I want to get tri-monitors right now, but i can't find any good reasons to really get them except wanting to make my desk look as cool as Batman's super-computer.

+

I have a glass L desk, umm, are those monitor stands by ergonimcs or something like, are they safe to be used on glass?

for me its definately multitasking !
1 display for general use, internet, misc. apps etc.
another for musicplayer and MSN and other instan messaging apps
one more for showing TV or video
and the last one for all misc.smaller things, mostly status displays and sensor displays..

the first 2 screens are the most important, as i chat in MSN almost all the time and its pretty boring to continously minimize and restore chatwindows, when now all i need to do is to move the mouse to the 2nd screen.. saves alot of time

first i was like gah, whats the point in multimonitors, but then one boring day i decided to add another display and test it out, and now there is no way i could use my main computer without multiple displays


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey guys,
whats the point of having multiple monitors?
multi-task? do you guys actually use all monitor screens?

I want to get tri-monitors right now, but i can't find any good reasons to really get them except wanting to make my desk look as cool as Batman's super-computer.

+

I have a glass L desk, umm, are those monitor stands by ergonimcs or something like, are they safe to be used on glass?

I trade stocks and options. Unlike most people I use my computer to make money. Having multi-monitors is pointless if you use it to chat, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
I trade stocks and options. Unlike most people I use my computer to make money. Having multi-monitors is pointless if you use it to chat, but thats my opinion.

it saves time, and time = money.. thats how i think it









and anyways chat is not the only reason >.>

oh, and, the monitors i have for multi-monitors cost me nothing, so its not pointless even so


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microx256* 
it saves time, and time = money.. thats how i think it









and anyways chat is not the only reason >.>

oh, and, the monitors i have for multi-monitors cost me nothing, so its not pointless even so









Well if they didnt cost anything thats a different story. I paid 167 each (basically cost) plus 3 day fedx (about $30 total) a year or so ago. At the time that was half of what a 22 inch monitor would cost at almost any store. I then sold my three 17-inch monitors to recoup some of the money, so it wasnt too bad for me.


----------



## Deth V

Remove post


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey guys,
whats the point of having multiple monitors?
multi-task? do you guys actually use all monitor screens?

I want to get tri-monitors right now, but i can't find any good reasons to really get them except wanting to make my desk look as cool as Batman's super-computer.

+

I have a glass L desk, umm, are those monitor stands by ergonimcs or something like, are they safe to be used on glass?

If your desk has tempered glass then I'd say without your specifying it's thickness that your alright. By using any of the mirrad of different stands arms etc.


----------



## JaX

My two monitors, black one is a Dell 24' and the other is a BenQ 22'


----------



## Captain cavalier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey guys,
whats the point of having multiple monitors?
multi-task? do you guys actually use all monitor screens?

I want to get tri-monitors right now, but i can't find any good reasons to really get them except wanting to make my desk look as cool as Batman's super-computer.

+

I have a glass L desk, umm, are those monitor stands by ergonimcs or something like, are they safe to be used on glass?

I find that having dual monitors helps me a lot with school. I'm an architecture major and have to constantly research things, so it's easy to have the web site on one monitor and Word on the other.


----------



## xToaDx

Current, kinda;









Old;


----------



## seven9st surfer

Just got my quad-monitors set up. I used to have dual 19" viewsonics, then I found an old 7800GT and 2 15" flatscreens in the closet, and couldn't resist. All that real estate is perfect for photoshop and video editing projects.



















ps- ignore the dust on the intakes, they're clean now


----------



## heelsparky0501

22in Asus 1080p lcd :] and 19in i-inc lcd
pic is a little outdated, but hey


















And my girlfriend on my pc


----------



## corry29

btw, for those of you who are running 3 monitors,
how do you do it?
how many video cards do you have?
and is it SLI or xFire?

can u run 3 monitors with 2 video cards on SLI?


----------



## jimwest

Cameraphone ftw!








2x17" IMB ThinkVision+

**Fripples**


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
btw, for those of you who are running 3 monitors,
how do you do it?
how many video cards do you have?
and is it SLI or xFire?

can u run 3 monitors with 2 video cards on SLI?

depending on the card you can run up to 4 monitors on a card with 4 dvi outs.

also with aftermarket accessories you can also run upto 3 monitors or more with a card that has only one dvi out.

example the dual or triple head to go units.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
btw, for those of you who are running 3 monitors,
how do you do it?
how many video cards do you have?
and is it SLI or xFire?

can u run 3 monitors with 2 video cards on SLI?

Last i checked (and it was a long time ago) you couldnt run dual monitors, let alone 3 or 4, on SLI. of course, that may have changed with drivers since I last tried it. in my situation, ive got a 8800GTS and a 7800GT. my 2 19" monitors are hooked up to the 8800, and the 2 15" are hooked up to the 7800. I havent gamed in a long time (flight school is a huge drain on my time), so i cant speak for performance, but as for anything but gaming (video editing, photoshop, etc), its great. hope that helped


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Last i checked (and it was a long time ago) you couldnt run dual monitors, let alone 3 or 4, on SLI. of course, that may have changed with drivers since I last tried it. in my situation, ive got a 8800GTS and a 7800GT. my 2 19" monitors are hooked up to the 8800, and the 2 15" are hooked up to the 7800. I havent gamed in a long time (flight school is a huge drain on my time), so i cant speak for performance, but as for anything but gaming (video editing, photoshop, etc), its great. hope that helped

so u don't SLI?
well without SLI, that won't be a problem, I think I can run 4 monitors with the SLI feature disabled, I think, Im not sure, Im still waiting on my 2nd card to arrive so I can play around with the settings and setups and etc.

But from what I'm hearing, You cant use 3 or more monitors with 2 video cards with the SLI feature ENABLED, the max u can run is 2








and that sucks, haha

The only way I can run 3 monitors with the SLI feature enabled is if I get a third video card


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
so u don't SLI?
well without SLI, that won't be a problem, I think I can run 4 monitors with the SLI feature disabled, I think, Im not sure, Im still waiting on my 2nd card to arrive so I can play around with the settings and setups and etc.

But from what I'm hearing, You cant use 3 or more monitors with 2 video cards with the SLI feature ENABLED, the max u can run is 2








and that sucks, haha

The only way I can run 3 monitors with the SLI feature enabled is if I get a third video card









correct, i dont SLI. for SLI, the cards have to be exactly the same, right? I actually had my 2 old 7800GTs SLI'ed for a while, but just couldn't live without my dual monitors. i heard rumblings that dual monitors was supported with SLI with new drivers, but never heard for sure. can anyone clear that up?


----------



## Demented

Doh! I really have to read thread titles more thoroughly...


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I hadn't seen this thread. Here is my setup


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*











Doh! I really have to read thread titles more thoroughly...










i lol'ed. +1 internet to you


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 









Doh! I really have to read thread titles more thoroughly...









LOL

Oh that was priceless. You know, we used to have a Lace Monitor as a pet in Australia







. Damn agressive SOB. Wound up chewing a hole through the fence and escaping in the middle of the night.


----------



## corry29

Just out of curiosity,
does it get annoying when ur monitors are in different sizes?
for an instance, 3 monitors,
the center one is hella big, but the 2 side monitors are smaller

and when u take a screenshot, how does that turn out?


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

mine.. 2 15" Dells.. need to get a better config..


----------



## AMOCO

mine


----------



## Mootsfox

This count?


----------



## FadeToBright




----------



## 8ball

Just moved into a new place, I also got a new chair (which isnt' in the pic) -- I'll take some new ones later.

From left to right, excluding the laptop: 20", 21" wide, 30" wide, 21" wide, 20"


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

update...


----------



## 8ball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FadeToBright*












Hey hey! Same laptop







!


----------



## SentryOptic

More recent photo


----------



## Peace11uehman

Hello people,

Im new here, thought id post some pics of my setup


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

mine is a 24" and 52" 480i TV lol. dont have pics cause camera is borked


----------



## meticadpa

I used to have this, got rid of it when I sold my first rig.


----------



## GoHigh

2x 23" 1920x1080 for my main rig
1x 24" 1920x1200 for my second rig
1x 22" 1650x1080 for my third rig


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace11uehman* 
Hello people,

Im new here, thought id post some pics of my setup


























I just got an erection.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peace11uehman*


Hello people,

Im new here, thought id post some pics of my setup


sick setup man, where did you get the blue matrix screen saver from? I want that.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


sick setup man, where did you get the blue matrix screen saver from? I want that.










pretty sure it's http://www.kellysoftware.com/ssaver/Matrix_ks.asp. ive got the same one. its really customizable, from color to speed to music, etc.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## metallicamaster3

So unsleek than the rest of you here... and less sexy too... but still gotta love 'em! CRTs <3


----------



## Sylon

Is that a CRT turned sideways? Nice!


----------



## Tohdman

I'm new. Please enjoy my trashed room.









Any Gurren Lagann fans?

Holy **** @ Peace11uehman


----------



## Mootsfox

Three 24"


----------



## mrtn400

A while ago:









Closer to now:


----------



## corry29

i guess i can fall under this category too right?










then


----------



## Peace11uehman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
pretty sure it's http://www.kellysoftware.com/ssaver/Matrix_ks.asp. ive got the same one. its really customizable, from color to speed to music, etc.

correct


----------



## FadeToBright




----------



## codyh

Here is my old setup


----------



## Sinticfury

I am not afraid to admit that I am jealous.


----------



## Mootsfox

I got something for you guys in a few days


----------



## FadeToBright




----------



## erebus14

You can't do dual monitors with an SLI setup, right?









Do you guys with SLI just turn off the other monitor when gaming?


----------



## caraboose

erbus14: you can, sort of. You can do dual monitors with both running off one gpu, tri monitors with either a 3rd gpu not used in SLI with your 3rd/4th monitor.


----------



## loop0001

cant wait until i have my new 22" come in.
then later ill get a second.. i really miss having 2 monitors.

lol atm im stuck with a lil 17" flat screen and its driving me nuts


----------



## erebus14

Is the difference in performance big when running one GPU on each monitor than with SLI on one monitor?


----------



## rush340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erebus14* 
You can't do dual monitors with an SLI setup, right?









Do you guys with SLI just turn off the other monitor when gaming?

SLI with dual monitors works fine. They added support for that quite some time ago.


----------



## nookkin

The second monitor is an old 15" that somebody gave me, and it's made a world of difference. I don't think I can ever go back to single-monitor.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Damn, seeing these setups makes me wanna get a 2nd LCD. However, I am so anal-retentative that I would wanna get the same model, and it has been discontinued.


----------



## BLKKROW




----------



## metallicamaster3

It sucks being a full time student and a geek. http://http//www.flickr.com/photos/m...311279/detail/


----------



## n1helix

i know its single but i thought id share


----------



## darksuffering

how do you guys stand to have two different sized monitors? Well even though its a single monitor I think the size makes up for the two.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

The title says multiple monitors, aint got em, don't post em.


----------



## nookkin

Quote:

how do you guys stand to have two different sized monitors?
I don't think of my 15" monitor as equal to my 22". The 15" is used for things like IM windows, the occasional folder window, movies while working, a code editor window from which I am copying things, etc. It's extra space, not primary work area, if you know what I mean.

I'd rather have a big monitor and a small monitor than just a big monitor. It allows me to organize things much better on-screen.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0




----------



## Dominazn




----------



## Xandax

First Multi Set-up:








Minus the Laptop Plus the Antec 1200:








Add the 2nd GTX 260:








Add a Samsung 24":

















Right now I'm at the single 24", gave the 19" Samsungs to my parents. I might add another 24" somewhere down the road.


----------



## aaronmonto

Nice setups, Xandax. +rep... again. Seems like you're all over these picture threads







.


----------



## Xandax

Thanks lol, yeah I took some pictures and got the urge to post them all at once.


----------



## Bigshades92

Here's My current setup:


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

I would love having one of those tiny Dell flatscreens like yours bigshades. I just can't find them anywhere for a half decent price. I miss my dual monitors, even though they were huge CRTs.


----------



## corry29

Sorry for the blurry pictures, I just felt like taking pictures of my setup today so here we go.

if you guys don't know what monitors these are, they are:
2x SAMSUNG SyncMaster 2243BWX

























Incase you guys want to know how the monitors stands look like,








its a black Ergotron LX with an extra arm


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Sorry for the blurry pictures, I just felt like taking pictures of my setup today so here we go.

if you guys don't know what monitors these are, they are:
2x SAMSUNG SyncMaster 2243BWX

























Incase you guys want to know how the monitors stands look like,








its a black Ergotron LX with an extra arm

Love that monitor







Picked one up End of Life @ BB for $249. Wish I could find a second now, this 19 on the side is driving me insane.

Nice desk, keyboard, mousepad also, same setup as me. I have the Lachesis mouse and added a g13 on the other side









How do those Mako's sound?


----------



## Manyak

Just keep in mind my camera sucks:










The monitors are actually a lot brighter than that though, the damn flash makes their screens look dull.

Like I said, my camera sucks, but still here they are without flash:


----------



## Campo

What mousepad is that?


----------



## Djghost454

Manyak, that background is amazing man.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
What mousepad is that?

Xtrac Ripper XXL - you can find it on amazon for $20-something bucks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
Manyak, that background is amazing man.

I know, right? There are practically *no* triple-widescreen backgrounds out there so I had to take a triple 4:3 one and crop it.

You want it? I have no idea where I got it from anymore but I can email it to you or something.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Xandax: I wish I could have that amount of posters. Skint, though.


----------



## Gunfire

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b...ors/5040x1050/

Here are some triple screen wallpapers.

Just choose the proper res.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b...ors/5040x1050/

Here are some triple screen wallpapers.

Just choose the proper res.

Yeah I saw those, only 4 of them and I don't like a single one


----------



## B-roca

nice thred i'm like all the different setups but personally i prefer 1 big monitor


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
nice thred i'm like all the different setups but personally i prefer 1 big monitor

Have you _tried_ using multiple monitors? Because even just a small monitor on the side usually makes you so much more productive.


----------



## mcgrunt42

Check sig for videos and pictures of my Triple Screen Gaming Rig


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Xtrac Ripper XXL - you can find it on amazon for $20-something bucks.

I know, right? There are practically *no* triple-widescreen backgrounds out there so I had to take a triple 4:3 one and crop it.

You want it? I have no idea where I got it from anymore but I can email it to you or something.


My 2nd 19 inch just kicked the bucket, and I had 2 different screen sizes, so no need for it right now. Thanks though, that thing is wicked.

I'll add a pic of my current setup soon once I stop being lazy and actually clean my desk off(might be awhile, lol)


----------



## caraboose

Just found this one from when my desk was clean...


----------



## Takkei




----------



## OasisGames

Time to lolrepost my shot from the Computer Room thread...

Honestly, they're all attached to a different machine, so it's more of a "multiple computer" setup. But hey, that's what Synergy is for!
6,011,200 total pixels (that's including the PDA and iPod)
The LCDs are lolbudget ViewSonic VA2226w's.


----------



## whipple16

just got my new monitor and now i use the second one for keeping track of temps, and crap that i dont want on my main desktop. Sorry its such a mess but im moving on the first so everything will be all nice and on the desk again on of these days


----------



## covert ash

Here's mine. The left is the 22" Acer AL2223WD and the right is the 24" LG L246WP-BN. With any luck and some good deal, I would really like to get a 30" LCD by the end of the year, but here's hoping...


----------



## airplaneman

Stole my Mom's monitor (which happens to be the exact same as mine) since she was going away so here's me new temporary set up. Not much space on my desk any more haha.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Stole my Mom's monitor (which happens to be the exact same as mine) since she was going away so here's me new temporary set up. Not much space on my desk any more haha.










i bet flight simulator works quite nicely on that


----------



## mortimersnerd

Here my current setup:


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH* 
i bet flight simulator works quite nicely on that









Haha, I used to have it installed when I had 1 monitor, but I couldn't figure out how to fly the planes without crashing them







so I haven't installed it again, debating it though haha.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Haha, I used to have it installed when I had 1 monitor, but I couldn't figure out how to fly the planes without crashing them







so I haven't installed it again, debating it though haha.

i think you should install it.. and run with dual monitors.. just for the hell of it


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH* 
i think you should install it.. and run with dual monitors.. just for the hell of it









Haha I did, but I can't figure out how to get dual monitors to work with it


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Haha I did, but I can't figure out how to get dual monitors to work with it









change the resolution in the game's video options?


----------



## seven9st surfer

i posted here a few months ago, but i just redid my setup, heres the result:


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
i posted here a few months ago, but i just redid my setup, heres the result:



















Your the dude with the custom monitor stand right!?! That was a sick fabrication dude, props on that. Really nice setup too, I'm jealous







.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH* 
change the resolution in the game's video options?

Nah, I found out how, but I need special programs to do what I wanted to do I think. I can have 2 different views at the same time, but what I wanted was 1 windshield on the left, and the other on the right, so its like flying a plane. It's all good though.


----------



## ikillerzi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtoadx* 
old;









do want... Not the monitors, the dr.pepper!!!


----------



## Socom

Gotta love dem' good ol' CRT's. Quad-Monitor Setup ftw!


----------



## bryce

I got that same CRT Socom lol.


----------



## Peace11uehman

I posted a while ago, but heres an update of how it stands today


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Nah, I found out how, but I need special programs to do what I wanted to do I think. I can have 2 different views at the same time, but what I wanted was 1 windshield on the left, and the other on the right, so its like flying a plane. It's all good though.

shoot that sucks.. best of luck on that!









my recent update -


----------



## Undispu7ed

Thread revive!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

still working on it... The 24in on my desk is a Dell LED screen, and totally worth the upgrade if you're thinking about going to a 24in.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and if i knew how to re-size my images... i totally would have lol


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Let me get a shot of my 14 monitor setup









edit: attatched!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hahahaha that's awesome


----------



## Campo

It'd be so epic, if they were all on one PC


----------



## XFreeRollerX

lol yeah, I wanna try it one day









Ive had 2 of them hooked up 2 my laptop at once, that was nice for reading scripts n stuff


----------



## yang88she

Mine and my sons


















my younger brothers


----------



## Dylan

seven9st surfer where did you get your desk?


----------



## Undispu7ed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
Mine and my sons


















my younger brothers










Very nice setup


----------



## GoHigh

Here is mine... 3x 23" Samsung Syncmaster @ 1920x1080.


----------



## Undispu7ed

2x 22'' Samsung and 1x Hanns-G 28''


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 









seven9st surfer where did you get your desk?

No idea. I remember my parents bought it for the TV room when I was in like 3rd grade, so it's at least 15-16 years old. It had a Commodore 64 on it for a while there!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Just rebuilt my monitor stand, it's now wall-mounted! Here's the new setup:



















and the build log for anyone who's interested: linky


----------



## BittenReaper

Well, this is my setup from a few weeks ago. I need to take some better shots sometime.

From left to right; 20.1" Soyo, 24" Soyo, and 19" Viewsonic.


----------



## tagurtoast

dotn tempt me into stuff i am tryign to save for a 30 incher


----------



## BittenReaper

Good luck, those things are a pretty penny. The day I can have 3 of those bad boys sitting on my desk is the day I can die a happy geek.


----------



## tagurtoast

there 1.5 grand AUS round here but not too bad considering its pretty much 4x bigger than my current one


----------



## BIGGUN

Not identical but they work nicely.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
dotn tempt me into stuff i am tryign to save for a 30 incher

Sorry









The Dell on the left I need to work on as it has a power issue.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

FEAST YOUR EYES ON THE..................magical fluffy room of teddy bears.

<3


----------



## dillusional

and this is mine, kinda sucks none of my displays match but oh well 28'' hans-g, 17''kds, 15'' aoc. all hooked to the bottom machine thermaltake spedo.


----------



## scott335cook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Well, this is my setup from a few weeks ago. I need to take some better shots sometime.

From left to right; 20.1" Soyo, 24" Soyo, and 19" Viewsonic.



















Very nice! What is the wallpaper you are using there?


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

nothing special.. 19" acer widescreen and 17" dell. Matrix screensavor ftw!


----------



## deafboy

I want another 22" to go on the left side









I also want to find a better way to mount them.


----------



## C.J.B.

From a month ago, in the meantime i get rid of t220, so now only on laptop and p2270


----------



## Gunfire

Is that what I think it is on your wall behind the monitors?


----------



## YOURMOMLISK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Is that what I think it is on your wall behind the monitors?


looks like it.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scott335cook*


Very nice! What is the wallpaper you are using there?


Bokeh.


----------



## Jplaz

LOL it's gotten cleaner I swear...


----------



## Syrillian

Wow!

Some really nice setups.









Mine (that's actually a 32" TV on top)









Older, prior to the TV:


----------



## Rocket!

I'm stuck with a iMack right now







,but I'll be getting a acer 26 inch moniter in a month.








Please comment on it.


----------



## hitman1985

this is currently my setup, the 17" will be replaced with a 22" or 19" ws soon


----------



## seven9st surfer

weird, looking at your post, the link is broken, but when I quote it, the full URL shows up

EDIT: NVM, looks like you fixed it


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Older, prior to the TV:









I love this shot!


----------



## cpt_alex

its been a while since I've wanted to post here









I've finally gotten my second monitor







, here's a pic










Problem is I don't know how to set a dual monitor wallpaper on them







, I've been told to set it as tiled but that doesn't work, so how exactly is that done?


----------



## The viking

My triple screen setup..

cant use it nowadays though. i used to have a 3870x2 card, with 4xdvi's.. but changed that for the 4870x2 now!

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1252107331

If you look behind the mid-screen, you can see my previous fail attempts of wall mounting some of theese screens xD

BTW! the screens are: 22+24+22 (benq+acer+hp)

Edit: You can see the wallmounts i used, the sidemonitors are welded onto a frame i build, their not wall mounted!


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
its been a while since I've wanted to post here









I've finally gotten my second monitor







, here's a pic










Problem is I don't know how to set a dual monitor wallpaper on them







, I've been told to set it as tiled but that doesn't work, so how exactly is that done?

UltraMon FTW! or.. display usion.. if you want ultramon PM me


----------



## aroc91

Just got the 20 today. (tonight?) About a half hour ago.


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH* 
UltraMon FTW! or.. display usion.. if you want ultramon PM me









I've got it running with ultramon, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Quantum Man

Main LCD is the NEC 2690 wuxi2. 2nd display is a Dell 2005FPW.


----------



## Darren9




----------



## USlatin




----------



## wannabe_OC




----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 


damn. Nice setup comrade.


----------



## The viking

Does anyone in here have an advice on monitors that are 22 or 24 inches large, and have very thin frames?

i want to upgrade my screens to the three same models, and i want as thin frames inbetween the monitors as possible.
BTW! not paying a ****load of money for the dell 24 inches







they are truly nice.. but a bit overpriced.


----------



## Noctem

Here's mine. Since this has been taken, a desktop has replaced that laptop and resides under the desk. Feel free to recommend any second monitor/setup. My first one is big, thus takes up a lot of desk space.


----------



## Dylan

Why do I only see one monitor, in the "Post shots of Multiple Monitors" thread?


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Why do I only see one monitor, in the "Post shots of Multiple Monitors" thread?


















I see 6 monitors in that pic...


----------



## filipin0yboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*









I see 6 monitors in that pic...


scrol down a little more my friend


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filipin0yboi* 
scrol down a little more my friend











Might not be the most accurate terminology, but its close enough.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 









Might not be the most accurate terminology, but its close enough.


Aww comeon. Those are NOT monitors














Those would suck majorly even as small onstage hotspots


----------



## lordnoak

I have to take back my laugh, I thought at first this was a crack at the fact his surround sound speakers were set up wrong.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Aww comeon. Those are NOT monitors














Those would suck majorly even as small onstage hotspots









And Skullcandy doesn't make IEMs, but people still call them that, so I figured it was fitting


----------



## ghettogeddy

set on the left twin proview 15"s
set on the right twin samsung 942bw 19" widescreens


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
set on the left twin proview 15"s
set on the right twin samsung 942bw 19" widescreens



gota a new/used 15"touch screen today


----------



## SentryOptic

Updated setup (with rotating wallpaper):


----------



## reberto




----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 








(Image)

For the love of god, resize your pic.

EDIT: OCN did it for me. Nvm.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
For the love of god, resize your pic.

EDIT: OCN did it for me. Nvm.

I would have resized it if OCN didn't already do it for me. It only stay huge until its done loading


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
For the love of god, resize your pic.

EDIT: OCN did it for me. Nvm.

Shut up and stretch it across your monitors.









(thats what she said)


----------



## opty165




----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 









I have that same desk, just took the top shelf off it as well LOL. Well, one of my desks is like that.


----------



## Exutus

Images are bad, my handycam is better at recording videos hehe

Samsung 21.5" 1920x1080 monitor on left, 19" Samsung HDTV 1360x768 on right


----------



## freakb18c1

lol


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,

I recently setup a 4th display since it was just laying around and added it to my tri-display setup. 23" 1080p, 37" 1080p, 23" 1080p, and added a little 22" to the mix. This is my gaming/HTPC/workstation. I just do everything here. It's my little `pod' so to speak in the den.

Between the first three displays, (23", 37", 23") it's nearly 7 feet across. With my 22" added, it's nearly 9 foot across. It fills my view, even though the image makes it all look so tiny next to the TV that makes the monitors look smaller. I really like seeing tons of stuff though. No alt-tabbing for me.




























Display 1: Media Center showing whatever channel (usually news/sports/weather) that I'm yanking over the air in HD from my antenna--I don't pay for service, I just watch the free HD stuff out there, there's plenty. This serves as one of my monitors when I tri-display game otherwise.

Display 2: My primary, the 37" 1080p. Whatever I'm actively working on goes there. Be it a movie, website, working in photoshop or playing a game that only works on a single display (old school games). It serves as the center display when I tri-display game.

Display 3: I have a USB cam feeding into a monitor here, I like to see what's going on outside, the weather, who's at my front door, etc. It takes an image when movement happens. Fun to see who came by day to day. Beneath is Foobar2000. To the right, Facebook. This monitor serves as my 3rd display when I go tri-display gaming.

Display 4: I keep my uTorrent downloads, Firefox downloads, my personal Forum website and my Gmail active on this display for constant monitoring.

All from a single computer, using Windows 7 x64.

After some good cable management, I'll make better photos. Just threw all this together for active duty between my busy schedule.

Very best,


----------



## MCCSolutions

My new setup for my "Fatal" Build: 1x 32" HD LED TV, 5X 17" 1280x1024 Gateway monitors(for the 4:3 ratio I love!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see everyone's dual, triple, quad (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) monitor setups here.
> 
> Keep the pics small, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my own:


a koenigesgg agera, a bugatti veyron, and an audi r8 i believe? all great cars. anyway, here's my current setup:


i eventually plan on picking up two more acer s232hl's and ditching the hanns-g monitor and then doing some nvidia surround.









and yes, i do need to dust that room.


----------



## Ghoxt

My cluttered Unity3D / iPad Game Development station. I think that Media Versa Table purchase was one of my best purchases years ago. The one PC on the left is being built for a friend...from Parts I have lying around and the extra T600 Case....if I ever get to it.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> My new setup for my "Fatal" Build: 1x 32" HD LED TV, 5X 17" 1280x1024 Gateway monitors(for the 4:3 ratio I love!


That's just Nasty!! in a good way


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*


May I ask what UI is that on the right hand monitor. Very nice setup.


----------



## Gunfire

Holy crap, good sized bump for a good thread, continue.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> That's just Nasty!! in a good way


Thanks! you should see the back though lol it looks like hell but its nice and sturdy!


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Thanks! you should see the back though lol it looks like hell but its nice and sturdy!


What did you use for that???


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> What did you use for that???


Well as far as monitors, there is one K-Display 32" LED TV, and 5X 17" FPD1765 Gateway LCDs. The hardware I used though is 1/2" Self tapping sheet metal screws, and the staps are actually metal railing made for wire blocks that adjust up and down and allow you to attach grounds and other things too, the wire ones are aluminum and the other ones are steel alloy.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## MCCSolutions

In action....


----------



## Papadope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


That's awesome, would you mind sharing that wallpaper if it was created by you?
If not, where is it available?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> That's awesome, would you mind sharing that wallpaper if it was created by you?
> If not, where is it available?


Thanks! It was created by @mjsdanger. You can get the wallpaper Here.


----------



## deltief

http://s70.photobucket.com/user/jimmysp4des/media/IMG_1158.jpg.html
the world worst picture


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltief*
> 
> http://s70.photobucket.com/user/jimmysp4des/media/IMG_1158.jpg.html
> the world worst picture


well sorta..

looks like it was taken from an old flip phone


----------



## Papadope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks! It was created by @mjsdanger. You can get the wallpaper Here.










Thank You, + Rep.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You, + Rep.


Your welcome.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Got my new HD7850 to pair with my HD6970 now all 6 monitors are up and running!


----------



## chainesaw

Here is my setup, along with the desk I built... I have cleaned up the cables, but need to take new pics. 


Couple more shots I found on my phone...


----------



## OverSightX

Here's mine currently.


----------



## wot

Small pic I know...


----------



## proctor52

3 32" led 1080p


----------



## NeoReaper

I love the Pics BTW








But I love the way when I got that Matrix Screensaver thing, it thinks my FX to be a Pentium running at 4.6Ghz! XD


----------



## MCCSolutions

Thinking about changeing my setup..... Any Ideas?












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## john1016

Wow this an old thread. Bump for later pics.


----------



## All3n

Fun thread.


----------



## john1016




----------



## hatlesschimp

I so need a new desk.


----------



## MCCSolutions

*MY NEW SETUP!*







5x Debezzeled! @ 6144 X 1280

*BEFORE*



*AFTER*


----------



## rubberhose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> *MY NEW SETUP!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5x Debezzeled! @ 6144 X 1280
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*


Damn, son.


----------



## john1016

Just need some pics of that awesomeness with them on


----------



## john1016

Here's what I have at the moment

Really been working on vaping instead of smoking lately.

Edit: srry for the crappy phone panoramic, that's all I had available.


----------



## TrevJonez

here is a shot of mine. 3 of the xstar korean panels. I built new cases for all 3 of them so it is the size of the panel + 1/16" on each side with a black acrylic overlay so it has the shiny black plastic look most displays have. Originally i had them on the monoprice 20$ stands but my impatience and OCD drove me to come up with something easier to adjust. Soooo I bought some used dell monitor stands on ebay tore them down repainted them to match my tower (kinda).


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Here's what I have at the moment
> 
> Really been working on vaping instead of smoking lately.


Holy crap lol, whats all over your desk? Looks like a thousand bottles of super glue or something lol, are those vapor cigs?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Holy crap lol, whats all over your desk? Looks like a thousand bottles of super glue or something lol, are those vapor cigs?


Tons of different flavors of e cig juice, lol. Some I love and some to mix with ones I love to change it up a bit from time to time. It becomes like building pc's once you quit smoking. One setup is never enough, you need to try many thing to know what you like and/or want.


----------



## redoubt9000

Room needs work to really help with the creative flow, atm it's pretty spartan in terms of making it my own unique workspace!
DIY Desk planned for this coming summer, gonna strip the walls, sling paint around lots of fun up ahead


----------



## Decade

Nothing overly complicated or special. (More impressive when I hook it up to a 3x 23" monitor setup at work to monitor VM setups)

MSI GT70 + Asus VS238H-P


----------



## MCCSolutions

A preview, ignore the white light I haven't finished the bezels can only hook 3 to the laptop but the new build will run 8 monitors


----------



## Microx256

Just added a couple more screens top my setup


----------



## Rozayz

Just bought these. Love em. Crisp, clear & affordable!

Stand is this.
Monitors are these.

Love the rigs/monitors posted here, keep it up!


----------



## semajha

i'm envious of some of these setups.

x-star debezeled and 23" apple cinema display in portrait.


----------



## TokiHacker

@ work setup


----------

